# Looking at a HS622



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

I started researching and looking at two-stage blowers. I have a Toro CCr powerlite single stage that is real easy to use and really does a great job, but was over its design parameters this past winter in NY and I really struggled to get it to move snow during the heavy storms we had this past year. Enough to add a two stage to my snow removal arsenal.

I am looking at one that is in fair to decent shape, some new parts and looks like it was maintained. Appears axle seal is weeping. Asking $400 ( I figure I will spend another $100 fixing the seal) The other option I like is new Toro Power Max 724 OE. $699. Nice machine and real good price for last year model.( no change other then chute control mod)

I like my Honda's( minivan,atv, H3011 lawntractor,). I don't anticipate I will use it all the time, the single stage has taken care of many of the storms, I just don't want to muscle it around in the wet, heavy and deep snow any longer. Wife can't help out with it either. So ease of use is also a consideration.

This is primarily for a 2 car wide 70' driveway with walkways and small grass area for dog.

Any guidance would be great!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't help you on the axle weeping, but that is a sweet little 2 stage blower. VERY maneuverable like you're looking for. Where do you live? You believe that this will be your secondary snowblower?


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

I live in upper Westchester County NY. We usually see smaller snow storms 3-6 inches, which the single stage has no problem with at all. Its when we get the heavy wet snow and deep powder snow repeated blasts like we did this past winter was the problem. Also the issue of throwing lenght comes into play. My driveway was a tunnel last year, and forget about the end of the driveway. I had to hand shovel most of the time last year.

Not doing that again.

Thanks for the info on the hs622.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

tbl01 said:


> I live in upper Westchester County NY. We usually see smaller snow storms 3-6 inches, which the single stage has no problem with at all. Its when we get the heavy wet snow and deep powder snow repeated blasts like we did this past winter was the problem. Also the issue of throwing lenght comes into play. My driveway was a tunnel last year, and forget about the end of the driveway. I had to hand shovel most of the time last year.
> 
> Not doing that again.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the hs622.



Food for though. The HS622 has the same engine as the HS621 single stage. With the size of the HS621 single stage, and being one of the most powerful single stage machines around there's a good chance you could get away with having just an HS621 as your only snowblower and have the best of both worlds = The speed and maneuverability of a single stage + The power to get through the end of driveway plow pile. Of course the ease of use of a powerful single stage would also be a bonus for your wife. The HS621 is no longer sold in the United States, so you'd be on the hunt for a used one. Average ok price is around $250-$350 for a good used one. I have one that I'm fixing up to sell, but I'm way over here in MN.
Here's a good video to give you an idea of what the blower looks like in action. THIS IS NOT MY OWN VIDEO.


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks,
But my neighbor has the new husky single stage( nice machine) with the 208 cc same motor as the two-stage and although it does power thru more then my smaller Toro. Its harder to manuver do to the larger size,then my smaller single stage, and wont go thru the wetter heavier stuff. I know this first hand. It couldnt tackle the end of driveway stuff, where the neighbors 2 stage chewed it up.

The larger single stage units are better, but they still choke on the wet heavy stuff.

If I could get the honda cheap enough it might be worth it in the long run.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

tbl01 said:


> Thanks,
> But my neighbor has the new husky single stage( nice machine) with the 208 cc same motor as the two-stage and although it does power thru more then my smaller Toro. Its harder to manuver do to the larger size,then my smaller single stage, and wont go thru the wetter heavier stuff. I know this first hand. It couldnt tackle the end of driveway stuff, where the neighbors 2 stage chewed it up.
> 
> The larger single stage units are better, but they still choke on the wet heavy stuff.
> ...


I understand what you're saying. Some more things to think about - Husqvarna issued a service bulletin trying to fix issues with the maneuverability of the snowblower you are talking about, so you shouldn't necessarily gauge the maneuverability of THAT snowblower as normal for the size of single stage. Husqvarna is not known for their single stage snowblowers, and I would wonder if the Honda would put it to shame in all aspects. Just something that I would wonder about. 
The Honda HS622 would be a sweet option, just thought I'd pose some other ideas. Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you'll be happy with either of the two stage machines you are looking at


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a almost new 621 that I found last winter which I cherish. It can cut thru 10+ inches of snot no problems and even the wet stuff at the end of the blower driveway like its butter. Trust me the 621 is like NO other single stage.

Heres pics of mine


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

tbl01 said:


> Thanks,
> But my neighbor has the new husky single stage( nice machine) with the 208 cc same motor as the two-stage and although it does power thru more then my smaller Toro. Its harder to manuver do to the larger size,then my smaller single stage, and wont go thru the wetter heavier stuff. I know this first hand. It couldnt tackle the end of driveway stuff, where the neighbors 2 stage chewed it up.
> 
> The larger single stage units are better, but they still choke on the wet heavy stuff.
> ...


I would add this caveat, a tracked machine is not nearly as maneuverable as a wheeled machine, powered or otherwise. So while, this seems like a great deal, and the right machine for the EOD, I would be remiss to give you the impression that it is nimble. It will tackle nearly any thing I could throw at it, 6"-8", wet/dry, packed/loose. I just had to adjust my speed, first or second gear. 

You could, always pick up an off season cheap-ish single stage, for some of the lighter snow events, and use this for snow-magedon moments. 

I think the last time I priced tracks, it was somewhere in the $200 range, so if this has new tracks, and the first set lasted 15-20 years.....

Things to look at with these machines, and use to negotiate:

Correct shear pins(x3)
Cracked handles- down towards the bottom
Bent/wobbling auger shaft- must run the machine, in neutral, to detect
Tracks straight, can be remedied, and I can help
seals, and you already know about this 
missing equipment, blockage bar tool, tool bag, and owners manual (there are remedies for this)

My video:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/10090-my-622-ta-b-cold-start-putting-use.html

Best of luck!


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

db9938 said:


> I would add this caveat, a tracked machine is not nearly as maneuverable as a wheeled machine, powered or otherwise. So while, this seems like a great deal, and the right machine for the EOD, I would be remiss to give you the impression that it is nimble. It will tackle nearly any thing I could throw at it, 6"-8", wet/dry, packed/loose. I just had to adjust my speed, first or second gear.
> 
> You could, always pick up an off season cheap-ish single stage, for some of the lighter snow events, and use this for snow-magedon moments.
> 
> ...


WOW! Thanks for the great info. I appreciate everyone who has posted. 

I do have a Toro ccr powerlite 2450 which I would use for small snow events and the two stage for the heavy wet and larger storms.

Some question's I do have is how do you tell it has the "correct: shear pins?, And what is the fix $$ for a bent auger?

Cheers!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

A quick look at parts tree says the shaft is $229, I would probably shop the part # around for a better price. 

Here are the auger bolts, the impeller is larger, and I could not locate it at the moment. It should have similar markings, a funky "IO" type mark on the head, and dimple locks on the nuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

NJHonda said:


>


That serial number is active in the Honda database...

That unit was wholesaled by Honda on 1/29/1996, and purchased by a the original retail customer in Berwick, PA on 3/3/1996. It was registered as non-commercial use. 

There are no active recalls or updates for this unit.

If you drop me a PM with your name and mailing address, I can update the records to show you as the current owner. Honda only asks for this information in the unlikely event there is ever a Safety Recall on this model. Your information will never be used for any sales or marketing, nor sold/rented to a third-party.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Robert.... I will pm you


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could I ask the same favor Robert?


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe after this weekend I will be able to ask Robert as well.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And if I could ask one more favor Robert,

For the benefit of the OP, is there a possibility that the transmission capacity and recommended fluid to use? If he does come home with this, and chooses to tackle the axle seals, it would probably be a good idea to drain it and refill it. If my memory serves me correctly, it uses 5w30, but for the life of me I can not find where I wrote it down. And it's not in the owners manual. I want to say 17oz, but I really don't want to give him the wrong information. 

And to the OP, I would highly recommend you take a sharpie, and under the cover write it on there. I know I wish I had.

Owners manual:

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31743701.pdf


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

If all goes well, I should be heading down to see it tomorrow am. What does a fair price for this type of machine, given the weeping seals, and assuming everything else is fair given the machines age. I didn't see any dents on the machine, paint is faded a bit( could be the camera) and it purportedly has a new carb, ingition coil, spark plug and bumper pads? and was tuned up last year.

It also includes an extra air filter, spare control cables and owners manual.
I believe it is a basic model without a light.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Could I ask the same favor Robert?


Yes, just send me the full serial number and your name/address, and I'll get it entered, and report what data _might _be on file with Honda. The database I can access only goes back so far...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

db9938 said:


> For the benefit of the OP, is there a possibility that the transmission capacity and recommended fluid to use?


The HS622 shop manual says the _transmission_ holds 2.1 US quarts (2.0 liters) of SAE 5-W30 oil. 

FYI, the _auger gearbox_ holds 5.4 ounces (160cc) of SAE #90 gear oil.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The HS622 shop manual says the _transmission_ holds 2.1 US quarts (2.0 liters) of SAE 5-W30 oil.
> 
> FYI, the _auger gearbox_ holds 5.4 ounces (160cc) of SAE #90 gear oil.


You 'da man!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, just send me the full serial number and your name/address, and I'll get it entered, and report what data _might _be on file with Honda. The database I can access only goes back so far...


PM sent.


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well the owner contacted me today and told me it was sold as of today. That really bites! Figures a day late. Ugh.

Well back in the hunt. Thanks again for everyone's help and suggestions.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That does stink. But with the winter predictions, it does not surprise me.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

tbl01 said:


> If all goes well, I should be heading down to see it tomorrow am. What does a fair price for this type of machine, given the weeping seals, and assuming everything else is fair given the machines age. I didn't see any dents on the machine, paint is faded a bit( could be the camera) and it purportedly has a new carb, ingition coil, spark plug and bumper pads? and was tuned up last year.
> 
> It also includes an extra air filter, spare control cables and owners manual.
> I believe it is a basic model without a light.





So just wondering myself now... Nobody ever replied to what a fair price is for a HS622? One popped up for sale local to me and I'm wondering if I should call with an offer.

Also, do they actually use an air-filter like mentioned there?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd think that 500-800 would be the range, depending on what shape it's in.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry, there is no air filter. There is an air box, where a summer engine would have one though. It's a summer engine, that's winterized, much the same as other engine manufactures.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Sorry, there is no air filter. There is an air box, where a summer engine would have one though. It's a summer engine, that's winterized, much the same as other engine manufactures.


Yeah I was surprised to read that about an air filter... Got me wondering if the smaller machines had them.


And yeah they are asking $700 for what appears to be a dusty 622 in the photos and they say it "needs a tune-up", which could mean anything.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I'd love to think my machine is valued that high. As that would nearly double what I have into it. 

If you want to PM me the link, I'd be more than willing to give you my two cents.


----------

